# Desert Tortoise



## temper13

Am looking for Desert Tortoise to adopt or buy if price is right. I live in Arizona

thx


----------



## TORTOISEHOME

temper13 said:


> Am looking for Desert Tortoise to adopt or buy if price is right. I live in Arizona
> 
> thx



FYI....I believe it is illegal to purchase a Desert Tortoise. Check with you local Rescues and Tortoise Clubs for adoptions.


----------



## Yvonne G

Gopherus agassizii (desert tortoise) are "a tortoise of special concern", that is, they are only one step away from being declared an endangered species. And because of that, it is illegal to take them from the wild or sell them for money. Here in California, the desert tortoise never belongs to the caregiver. They belong to the Calif. Dept. of Fish & Game. That's why you must apply for a permit to keep the tortoise. If Arizona is anything like California, there are turtle clubs that are begging for people to adopt their desert tortoises. Here in California we have so many male tortoises that its hard to find a household that will take in another one. I know of only one club based in Arizona...the National Turtle and Tortoise Society. National Turtle and Tortoise Society
P.O. Box 66935
Phoenix, AZ 85082-6935
(602) 967-6265 Contact them and ask to be put on their adoption list. The desert tortoise is one of the most friendly of tortoises. You can't go wrong having one for a pet.

Yvonne


----------



## Greg T

Yvonne,

That was one of the best responses I've ever seen on a forum. Full of helpful information along with contact info. Thanks for helping out! That's what makes this forum so great.

And good luck finding your tortoise - it's out there just waiting for you somewhere.


----------



## temper13

Thanks guys/gals this is great forum and you all have been great help with me.


----------



## purpod

I would agree with newbee Greg; xllnt post, Yvonne!

And bestest luck with your adoption, Temper!
Purpod


----------



## spikethebest

Yvonne is great. And thats why we selected her to be a moderator. She has been doing this for a very long time and is more than willing to share the information she has. Most importantly, she is willing to spend the time to educate people, and that is what makes this forum unique and stand out among the rest. Our members really truely want to help and educate.

Great Job TortoiseForum members! Keep it up!


----------



## Crazy1

temper13, here are two sites that deal with DT in Arizona. The second one is regarding adoptions.
http://www.deserttortoise.org/
http://www.deserttortoise.org/answeringq...er4-4.html 

also posted this in the General Question forum for you.


----------



## Jentortmom

temper13 depending where in arizona you live, the phoenix herpetological society handles most of the desert tortoise adoptions in maricaopa county, If you live outside of maricopa county then you would need to contact 
Tuscon (and south): Arizona-Sonora Desert Museum, (520)883-3062
Kingman, Lake Havasu, Bullhead City: Arizona Game & Fish Department, (928)692-7700
Yuma (may also adopt to Lake Havasu): Arizona Game & Fish Department (925)342-0091

Here is a link to phx herp society DT adoption page, they require that your yard and burrow are complete before adopting DT. Also new item is if you already have a DT they will not adopt another one out to you. Hope you find one soon!! http://www.phoenixherp.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=61&Itemid=93 There is a link on this page for the adoption packet that will explain everything that has to be done before you are allowed to adopt. They do not sell the DTs but they may require a donation for the marking of the tortoise so if it is lost it can be returned to you. The last time I was there they had all ages/sizes hatchlings and up.


----------

